# Nissen fundoplication ......... SHOULD I GO FOR IT?



## astlavista (Oct 12, 2010)

hi there,Nissen fundoplication. Is it a good surgical option? I mean, what I have heard from my doc is that NF has 3 adverse side effects - mild, not so mild, and severe. However, the doc assured me that severe side effects are noticed in only 2% of the patients who undergo this surgrery. I suffer from severe reflux and heartburn, coupled with excessive burping and loss of appetite for days at a stretch. i have tried all the best PPIs but none has worked. i have made all the lifestyle changes possible and have even tried alternative therapires like homeopathy, ayurveda, etc. But NOTHING has worked for me.I have heard that some of the side effects of NF are difficulty in burping and bloating of the stomach, with a return of reflux after some years, which can however be suppressed with PPIs. Now my Question is: What I am suffering now is really agonizing.......... so if I undergo surgery, will the suffering be worse than what I am suffering now, or will I experience a slight/better/significant improvement in my condition.


----------

